# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lỗi Windows >  Máy không nhận được mic của headphone dù đã cài driver âm thanh!

## yentatoo

chả là bạn gái em mún vào nhà em khai chương cái máy em mới mua, bảo là mún hát kâraok, thế là em sắm ngay cái headphone để sài cho việc hát của ny. khi em cắm đằng sau thì chỉ nghe thấy mỗi tai còn mic không có. 2 lỗ đằng trước cắm không nhận gì cả mất tác dụng, cả loa và headphone đều không nhận. máy em mưois mua còn ngon lành lắm. các bác giúp em với..[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]anda41:

đây là bộ chỉnh volume:
*khi ở chế độ realtek hd audio output*


*khi ở chế độ realtek hd audio input*


khi ok thì nó hiện ra thâm xì mấy dòng mic thế này! không chỉnh được mic.


main nhà mình là gygabyte p41


mày mò mãi không được. có bác nào giúp em [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img](

----------


## nguyendinh

như trên hình thì mình thấy bạn chưa tích chọn vào mục boot mic .nên nó bị mờ đi .ở cửa sổ profesties bạn hãy tích chọn vào mục micro rồi thử lại .còn rắc cắm đằng trước ko được trong khi đằng sau vẫn được , thì bạn xem lại dây case bên trong cắm vào chân audio đã chuẩn chưa .trên cái dây có 2 rắc : hdaudio và ac'97 .thì bạn cắm cái đầu ac/97 vào là được .

----------


## nguyenvinh16121993

mình cũng cắm đằng trước nhưng không đc là sao nhỉ ? chỉ cắm đc mỗi đằng sau thôi nà,nếu mình cắm headphone thì không cắm đc loa nữa.ai biết giúp mình với.

----------


## quangminh01

> mình cũng cắm đằng trước nhưng không đc là sao nhỉ ? chỉ cắm đc mỗi đằng sau thôi nà,nếu mình cắm headphone thì không cắm đc loa nữa.ai biết giúp mình với.


bạn giống mình thế? thế bạn xử lí vụ không có míc như nào zậy bạn????

----------


## fidd

> như trên hình thì mình thấy bạn chưa tích chọn vào mục boot mic .nên nó bị mờ đi .ở cửa sổ profesties bạn hãy tích chọn vào mục micro rồi thử lại .còn rắc cắm đằng trước ko được trong khi đằng sau vẫn được , thì bạn xem lại dây case bên trong cắm vào chân audio đã chuẩn chưa .trên cái dây có 2 rắc : hdaudio và ac'97 .thì bạn cắm cái đầu ac/97 vào là được .


bôt mic ở chỗ nào bạn????
cái này tối quá, h không xem được. phải thử xem nào. cám ơn bạn nhá!

----------


## anh321

vấn đề cắm sau đc còn cắm trc ko đc chắc chắn là do jack cắm, kiểm tra lại đi, mọi hôm mình cũng bị vậy, thằng bạn cắm lại cho là đc[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## vivawhite

> vấn đề cắm sau đc còn cắm trc ko đc chắc chắn là do jack cắm, kiểm tra lại đi, mọi hôm mình cũng bị vậy, thằng bạn cắm lại cho là đc[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]


kiểm tra jack của máy tính hay của headphone hủm bạn???
---------------------------------bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------


chẳng biết chỉnh ntn nữa

----------


## lechi217

bạn hãy xem lại cái phần mềm realtek của bạn đó nhé, chọn mục audio i/o > nó sẽ hiển thị back panel và front panel và chỉnh nó, chỉnh cái đó, cái microphone và cái mixer nữa đó, nó rắc rối vô cùng, lúc trước mình có lưu cách mình tự mò lâu quá thất lạc bây giờ mình tìm không ra, nó có thể làm bạn cắm micro phone ở cổng nói thành nghe ở cổng nghe thành nói,hoặc làm cho cổng nào cũng không nghe và không nói được, tức là không có tín hiệu gì luôn, mặc dù ở các chức năng khác của win bạn đã chỉnh thì rất là ok, trước đây mình cũng bị và "đi gõ cửa các bậc tiền bối" cũng chẵng cải thiện gì cả mình vào cái này thì có cải thiện, nhưng vẫn không vừa ý, vì file photoshop không thu được âm thanh. mình cài lại lại bản win khác thì ok 100%, kinh nghiệm của mình là thế,ko thể tin được phải ko các bạn ? uh, mà "tôi còn không dám tin tôi nữa mà (?!)" nếu thấy có thể thì thử xem rồi chờ hồi sau phân giải. thân chào !
link minh họa pc bị lỗi trước đây:
http://www.diendantinhoc.vn/showthread.php?t=43424

----------


## tungvu

*ấn chuột phải vào hình cái loa góc màn hình
-> adjust audio properties -> sag tab audio 
-> head phone hd audio rear out put 2 hoặc chọn cái khác nhận thì thôi 
-> mic : hd audio front mic 
*

----------


## duongland88

> *ấn chuột phải vào hình cái loa góc màn hình
> -> adjust audio properties -> sag tab audio 
> -> head phone hd audio rear out put 2 hoặc chọn cái khác nhận thì thôi 
> -> mic : hd audio front mic 
> *


ở tab audio không có những cái như bạn nói bạn à[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## pu6511

bạn bấm chuột phải vào cái loa bên góc phải màn hình chọn option\properties check vào hai ô front pink in va rear pink in...sau đó vào control panel click chuột vào cái loa màu vàng chọn tab audio i\o , sau đó click vào biểu tượng hình cái cơle đánh dấu check vào ô disable ...gì đó là ok ...chúc thành công.

----------


## vietbac26391

các bạn click vào biểu tượng cái loa màu vàng ..chọn mục adio i/o nó hiện ra một cái bản ...bạn click vào biểu tượng hình cái khóa sửa xe đó..check vào ô disable gì đó chỉ một ô thôi nha...là oke cắm đằng trước hay sau điều được ...chúc thành công

----------


## thuctapseonx01

theo mình thấy thì như thế này.máy của mình nghe nhạc đc là khi cắm headphone vào nó sẽ nhận thôi mà.giờ bạn làm như sau xem sao nhé.
click chuột phải vào biểu tượng cái loa dưới góc phải màn hinh--> open volume control-->
options-->properties-->realtek hd audio input.
rồi bạn chỉnh sửa xem sao nha.

----------


## nguyenbinhtai123

chắc chắn là ko cắm dây dẫn tai nghe và mic vô main rồi, máy tính bây h dù là sản xuất mới nhưng vẫn có tình hình như vậy đó[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## chongthamhp

> mình cũng cắm đằng trước nhưng không đc là sao nhỉ ? chỉ cắm đc mỗi đằng sau thôi nà,nếu mình cắm headphone thì không cắm đc loa nữa.ai biết giúp mình với.





> bạn giống mình thế? thế bạn xử lí vụ không có míc như nào zậy bạn????


cắm thêm cái cable sound & mic trong case là đc thui mà

----------


## morningcity84

*hình như main nào cũng vậy.
loa đã cắm thì ko cắm đc headphone,bios mặc định sẽ tự disable nhau đấy.
còn headphone,nó có 2 chân,màu xanh lá và màu hồng thì cứ cắm chuẩn,cắm vào là nó sẽ tự bật lên bảng điều chỉnh âm thanh.
khi đó tích vào mục mic in,line in là đc. :|
lâu ko chỉnh cái này nên nhớ mang máng vậy.bạn thử làm nhé.
*

----------

